# Stumptown Herf - 1/23



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

At the usual place or should I see if Jason will let us try out his private club or maybe some place else?

Enquiring minds and all that.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Are you sure you are enquiring?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Joey I guess Mark beat you to it. 

JL and I were thinking about having a little get together at the Horsebrass sometime in the next couple weeks, change it up a little. 

I will see how things look next week for the Shilo.

JL, lets still plan on hitting the Brass like we talked about! 

Side note: the wifey and I slid into Jake's for a beer and cigar last Saturday night, I could see myself becoming pretty fond of that place.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Lanthor said:


> Joey I guess Mark beat you to it.
> 
> JL and I were thinking about having a little get together at the Horsebrass sometime in the next couple weeks, change it up a little.


Horsebrass would work. I did ask about where to have it, after all... :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lanthor said:


> Joey I guess Mark beat you to it.
> 
> JL and I were thinking about having a little get together at the Horsebrass sometime in the next couple weeks, change it up a little.
> 
> ...


Jake's is good, too.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

So, where are we meeting up this time?


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Bigwaved said:


> So, where are we meeting up this time?


Your living room sounds good.

Busy week but I am pretty sure I can make it. I am up for whatever, Mark your idea so why don't you pick us a nice spot to smoke some of your flavored cigars?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

WOOHOO! I got my car back yesterday, so unless there is some new problem with my car I'll be there this time.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Tripp said:


> WOOHOO! I got my car back yesterday, so unless there is some new problem with my car I'll be there this time.


He is alive!! :r


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

This means I can finally give you the cigars that I have brought to the last two herfs for you, Tripp (as many of the fellow Stumptown herfers can attest to). 

So yeah, where are we meeting up at? Advance notice would be good so I can push my work schedule to compensate for "commute" time.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am out for this one. We have plans I forgot about.


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Where's it at? I migth actually be in town all week for a change.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

NO one has come forward with info about the other places or asked that we go to one of the other places, so I'm doing the executive decision thing.


Wednesday, 1/23, 6pm - ???, Shilo Inn cigar room

If you all let me decide, I'll pick the place closest to my house.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> If you all let me decide, I'll pick the place closest to my house.


Well, you called it in the first place so I figured to leave it up to you.

And closer.. wouldn't that have been Malone's? :r



zonedar said:


> Where's it at? I migth actually be in town all week for a change.


You must get Floyd to come out. He's not falling to my peer pressure!


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

jquirit said:


> You must get Floyd to come out. He's not falling to my peer pressure!


 I see if I can find my thumb screws..


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Fair warning. I seemed to have picked up something last weekend. Raw throat and fever. It is possible that I won't make it. I'll try, but may not be there.


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

vstrommark said:


> Fair warning. I seemed to have picked up something last weekend. Raw throat and fever. It is possible that I won't make it. I'll try, but may not be there.


Mark stay home and rest. I am slammed at work, probably won't make it either.


----------



## BeerDefender (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe we should just push this out to next week...


----------



## zonedar (Aug 2, 2006)

Joey Link said:


> Maybe we should just push this out to next week...


Turns out I'm not going to be able to make it either.

So I'd vote for next week as well, but I might be in New Hampshire. So I'll abstain.

(BTW jquirit, I wiki'ed Spanish Inquisition and used those techniques on Floyd. He's a tough bastage and didn't bend)


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Might as well call it off. With so many people not being able to make it, I am making other plans for tonight. Hopefully when everybody is feeling well and not too busy we can meet up and enjoy a few cigars.

:ss


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

jquirit said:


> Might as well call it off. With so many people not being able to make it, I am making other plans for tonight. Hopefully when everybody is feeling well and not too busy we can meet up and enjoy a few cigars.
> 
> :ss


Let's call it off. I am available to herf on Friday. Anyone else?


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Friday would work for me, I leave work at 3, so I would probably be there around 3:15-3:30 if anybody else wants to get an early start.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> Friday would work for me, I leave work at 3, so I would probably be there around 3:15-3:30 if anybody else wants to get an early start.


I'm starting to feel a lot better. I'll shoot for 3:30 or 4:00 on Friday at the Shilo. I have a couple of regios for you.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Man, I might have to come into work extra-early on Friday to (insure to) meet up with you, Tripp. I still have a few cigars for you! Ask Dave or Mark, every herf I've brought it with me!

:ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

jquirit said:


> Man, I might have to come into work extra-early on Friday to (insure to) meet up with you, Tripp. I still have a few cigars for you! Ask Dave or Mark, every herf I've brought it with me!
> 
> :ss


Don't worry, I'll be happy to take those off your hands! p


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Tripp said:


> Don't worry, I'll be happy to take those off your hands! p


And I have a Tat window sticker for you, Tripp. It'll be like your birthday!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

vstrommark said:


> And I have a Tat window sticker for you, Tripp. It'll be like your birthday!


Seriously? SERIOUSLY!?! Thats awesome! My birthday is a month from today....


----------

